# This Thanksgiving .... My Best Wishes To All Of You Here At PF



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, I'm of German heritage and not irish ..... but as we all continue our journeys in these treacherous times, I wish you my very best as we all remain thankful.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Same to you sir!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you and God bless you and your family.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Well, I'm of German heritage and not irish ..... but as we all continue our journeys in these treacherous times, I wish you my very best as we all remain thankful.
> 
> View attachment 61297


Watch over you and yours my friend and to all here at PF a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to our PF family.
I hope you have an enjoyable day.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As we are being thankful, . . . 

Just remember it ain't the politicians, lawyers, and news media that make it possible.

It's our sailors, soldiers, and airmen, . . . standing the watch that many of us have done.

Remember them also in your prayers.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A happy and safe Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you A Watchman, and the same good wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, my American friends! :vs_love:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Wishing All a Happy Thanksgiving*

*I hope we can be as grateful as they hope to be!*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> On Thanksgiving, we're counting down the top 10 reasons to be grateful Trump won and not Hillary


On Thanksgiving, we?re counting down the top 10 reasons to be grateful Trump won and not Hillary


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> View attachment 61329


Prepper rule number one: if you can't defend it, it isn't yours. Those boys look hungry!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the folks on here...their families and friends.


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Hope you all have something to be thankful for. And for those that find this tiime of year tough, thoughts are with you. You're not forgotten


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Well, I'm of German heritage and not irish ..... but as we all continue our journeys in these treacherous times, I wish you my very best as we all remain thankful.
> 
> View attachment 61297


Thanks @A Watchman looks like you got up early today. My sister just got her DNA results back from Ancestry.com. Results were as we expected as we have done much research. We are 50% Scotch/Irish and the rest mostly German. So thanks for the Irish blessing! My belly is full and I am heading in to work. I am thankful I have a good job even if I have to work some holidays.:vs_cool:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Hope you all have a safe and happy Thanksgiving Holiday (belated). Enjoy the now!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OSC said:


> Hope you all have a safe and happy Thanksgiving Holiday (belated). Enjoy the now!


Oh, yes; saw kin I hadn't seen in months. Hope yours was a happy event, too.


----------

